# CPT 15050 vs CPT 15240



## syraghu@yahoo.com (Dec 29, 2012)

Surgeon did a graft to cover the defect for a open wound 144 sq mm on the finger. He wants 15240. the correct CPT is 15050. Can someone tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## syraghu@yahoo.com (Dec 31, 2012)

Found the answer) math calculation gone wrong.


----------

